# What Else Are You Into Then?



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm assuming that the majority of you collect watches as much as you like wearing and owning them, I just wondered what you do when you're not collecting and wearing watches (?!!) if that makes sense and what else do you like to spend your hard earned on?

I'm not much of a watch collector....yet. I've got half a dozen not very good watches, but I'm getting there.

I also play the guitar and play in two working bands, so my instruments are tools as much as a collection, but I still get a kick out of looking for and buying new instruments. Number 11 turned up this morning (although how long I'll keep it for is anybody's guess).


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbrigade said:


> I'm assuming that the majority of you collect watches as much as you like wearing and owning them, I just wondered what you do when you're not collecting and wearing watches (?!!) if that makes sense and what else do you like to spend your hard earned on?
> 
> I'm not much of a watch collector....yet. I've got half a dozen not very good watches, but I'm getting there.
> 
> I also play the guitar and play in two working bands, so my instruments are tools as much as a collection, but I still get a kick out of looking for and buying new instruments. Number 11 turned up this morning (although how long I'll keep it for is anybody's guess).


Clay pigeon shooter

karate

I like reading science fiction and I like maps

RSPB


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Photography (handy since it's my job!!)

Cars

My family

Badminton

Mountain Biking

Weight Training


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I enjoy walking, reading and I go ten pin bowling on a monday evening (local league)


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Winding up people on forums









Seriously, electric clocks and the work of Frank Hope Jones.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dog walking / hiking.

mountain biking

music,gigs etc

holidays

video games systems

antiques and collecting in general but have to get in to selling soon.

cooking really enjoy cooking thinking of doing some classes on it soon.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rugby, SCUBA diving, music, film, fitness.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have much time these days but do manage to fit these in:

Rugby - just a supporter these days, I am even too knackered to play vets









Longbow archery - artillery shooting rather than target

Mining history of the Witwatersrand 1886 - 1900







sounds like a BBC "Mastermind" topic

There are many other things I would like to do when I get time such as:

Renovate an old car

Get another Ridgeback

Do an MA in history

Buy a boat

Sleep with Susanna Hoffs

Go on more rugby tours


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> *Clay pigeon shooter*
> 
> karate


practising for the revolution Griff?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have a few things i do.

Gardening

Boxing - both watching and the odd bit of sparring to show everyone how old and slow I now am.

Reading - always have about 3 books on the go. A normal book takes under 2hrs so I visit the library a lot.

Walking the dog (frequently)

Music - both attending concerts/gigs, listening at home and collecting Al Green records and collectables.

and the housework as I'm at home









Alasdair

PS and the odd poker game that I keep quiet.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I don't have much time these days but do manage to fit these in:
> 
> Rugby - just a supporter these days, I am even too knackered to play vets
> 
> ...


John, you've got to come on a Bustards tour - we'll get you a red jumper







If you can lean over to tie your boots, you're fit enough to play with us. Actually, if you can raise a pint (and reach your wallet







), you're fit enough to play with us. Christchurch, Sep 08.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Snooker, home brewing, cats, collecting vintage breweriana - especially Victorian beer engines and beer-pump handles.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Going out for walks with my Wife and little girls, distance running at competition level, the great outdoors, music, film, tinkering about with my computer and technology in general, spending time with my friends, the occasional glass of red wine, drinking tea, dark twisted humour!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Walking

Reading (science fiction and crime)

Roleplaying (yep, I'm a geek)

Karate (although out of training most of this year thanks to baby arrival)

Archery (very lapsed, need to find a field club nearby, and need to give longbow a go)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Music (bowie, muse, floyd, arcade fire on at the mo, oh and scott walker)

Play Guitar

Read...Robert Rankin, Pratchett, Adams, SF)

Playing Football with my boy

Playing cars with my boy (honestly!)

In fact doing anything with my son


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> John, you've got to come on a Bustards tour - we'll get you a red jumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's me screwed then







do you need a kit man?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

too bloody busy to have any interests!

I play golf badly and occasionally!

and guitar occasionally and badly


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Mostly playing around with my wife and 2 boys.

Music - listening to lots of different stuff, electronica, hard techno, jungle, hip hop, rock, jazz......

Music playing the mandolin and DJing (scratching & mixing - though not had much time recently - maybe after the house move I can get set up in the garage....!)

Reading, Terry Pratchett, Iain Banks, Iain M Banks loads of other stuff....

Anime

Films

hp


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Apart from watches.......

Amateur Radio

Marine Chronometers

Electric clocks

My _real_ Fender Strat.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roger said:


> Apart from watches.......
> 
> Amateur Radio
> 
> ...


mmmmm salmon pink is it roger? like that a lot, is that an ac30?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

is that an ac30?

yes, it is...its a very old photo and faded a bit


----------



## renykeny (Nov 24, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> I'm assuming that the majority of you collect watches as much as you like wearing and owning them, I just wondered what you do when you're not collecting and wearing watches (?!!) if that makes sense and what else do you like to spend your hard earned on?
> 
> I'm not much of a watch collector....yet. I've got half a dozen not very good watches, but I'm getting there.
> 
> I also play the guitar and play in two working bands, so my instruments are tools as much as a collection, but I still get a kick out of looking for and buying new instruments. Number 11 turned up this morning (although how long I'll keep it for is anybody's guess).


hi, home reno's and sex


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I used to make and collect scale model aircraft, my main interest was post war British jets, prototype or in service. My eyes are not doing me any favours these days but my love of aviation remains, I'd love to make good replicas of British military jets again but I have to be satisfied with looking at pictures of them these days.

I have a tiny collection of Motorola StarTac mobile 'phones and use them all now and again.

Having been owned by cats for the last 24 years I still get great pleasure from seeing them being the incredible athletes they are, and have only had to rescue two birds from the seven of them in all those years. The birds survived. 

I used to be bothered about cars and my favourite was the Golf GTI series two I owned with the after market gearshift, but I always loved the original BMC Mini. What a wonderful car to "drive."

I now have a 2002 Ford KA and that is the perfect substitute for my Mini deja vu experience.









I've been involved with computers since 1992 and enjoyed the Amiga, became involved with Linux in the last couple of years but I find Linux tribalism a little off putting.

I played football and basketball and won a couple of badminton trophies in the 1980s. I ran a lot until the mid '90s and lifted weights as well until my back problem surfaced. Wear and tear took its toll as did heredity.









I've had my share of adrenaline over the years but I'd love to have good eyesight and a steady hand again, making those Airfix kits and reading the Eagle made me the man I am today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Interested in Classic cars,music ,weight lifting ,running and painting (old masters) trying to find a dolly sprint to sort


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I used to make and collect scale model aircraft, my main interest was post war British jets, prototype or in service. My eyes are not doing me any favours these days but my love of aviation remains, I'd love to make good replicas of British military jets again but I have to be satisfied with looking at pictures of them these days.
> 
> I have a tiny collection of Motorola StarTac mobile 'phones and use them all now and again.
> 
> ...


Eagle.................now you're talking!!!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm,

potz, a good friend of mine is a top breeder in Canada of Ridgebacks!

Anyway me. Not much now lol. Only the one hobby. The one physical sport of mountain biking takes up maybe 10-12 hours per week maybe 7 hours during the winter. As required by law am spending more time with the wife, well by choice. Gun enthusiast spend some time at the range every week few different pieces one which I can only transport to and from a range. About it, boring life


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Griff said:


> Eagle.................now you're talking!!!!


I have a stack of them somewhere from back when they were Eagle and Battle if I recall properly









I tend to really throw myself into something for a few months at a time until i start to get bored and then move onto something different. I got into motorbikes last year and still havent got bored of that though. In fact my enthusiasm for it has become infectious and I have bullied one of my mates into passing his test and another is taking lessons. Motorbikes are easily the best thing ever. I don't get as much chance to get out on mine as i'd like.

I like outdoors stuff; camping, walking, climbing... that sort of thing. I did my expedition leaders award and have booked my mountain leader training. I take groups of kids on Duke of Edinburgh expeditions. Let them loose on the countryside with a map and a compass and then try to find them when they are lost. It's like a huge game of hide and seek. I enjoy mountain biking although i'm not fit enough to keep up with the guys I ride with









I'd like to take up diving next. Looks great fun but i'll see how it goes for now.


----------

